# Failed lift off



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

Just enough snow today that I thought it wpuld be a good idea to try out the new st324p. Motor start up was no problem. Getting the unit to move forward or back was a total fail. As a first time user and owner I am asking if there is something simple Ican check to see why the trans isn't working. I did recheck the manual several times with no apparent oversights.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

How did you move it off the crate or to whatever position it was it from the store ?
You did check the linkage - Left Hand Side ?


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> How did you move it off the crate or to whatever position it was it from the store ?
> You did check the linkage - Left Hand Side ?


The linkage is working, but wonder which hole the spring should be put through.
Store personell uncrated it.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

jayarr said:


> The linkage is working, but wonder which hole the spring should be put through.
> Store personell uncrated it.


This unit has an hydrostatic transmission, isn't it possible you need to warm up the transmission before use? Check your operator's manual for use in cold temps. Good Luck


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

If memory recalls, stock from the factory is on the 4th hole from the bottom, I think....
I moved mine a bit lower (looser) with the intent that I may have to move it back up depending how it behaves with load. I think I moved mine to the 2nd hole from the bottom.

FWIW, easiest way to redo the spring IMO, is to loosen the 4 bolts, drop the handlebar, giving it some slack, remove the rod from the lever and just put the handlebar back into position, reposition and then put the rod back in the handle.

LOL, I'm the idiot that spent like 25 minutes messing with getting the control rod out without dropping the handlebar, when I was rushing it after getting it back home ;-0
Learn from my mistakes


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

No experience with Huskys, lots of experience with hydrostatic transmissions. If it doesn't move at all the first thing I'd check is the lever that disables/enables the hydrostatic transmission.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

wdb said:


> No experience with Huskys, lots of experience with hydrostatic transmissions. If it doesn't move at all the first thing I'd check is the lever that disables/enables the hydrostatic transmission.


I'm in the same position and I agree!

I've never owned a hydro snowblower but have it on my riding lawn mower. The mower has a lever that when put in a certain position, will allow the mower to be moved by pushing it around... but when the lever is in that position the drive will not work. The lever basically disconnects the drive from the wheels, like a clutch.

If you're able to move your snowblower by pushing it, there may be a lever or knob of a similar nature that's preventing the drive from working.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

jayarr -

how's the patient doing ?


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

Plan to take the machine to a Husqvarna service center near me on Wednesday.
Will report findings asap.


----------



## jimpc (Oct 1, 2015)

This happened with mine as well when I went for a dry run after assembling. The spring that the drive level attaches at the bottom of the blower was inverted so it didn't pull when I pressed the lever. I set it the right way and all was fine. IF this is it it's a 2 second fix. Just rotate it. Don't even need to unhook it.


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

jimpc said:


> This happened with mine as well when I went for a dry run after assembling. The spring that the drive level attaches at the bottom of the blower was inverted so it didn't pull when I pressed the lever. I set it the right way and all was fine. IF this is it it's a 2 second fix. Just rotate it. Don't even need to unhook it.


Fixed, in a few seconds. I had connected the spring to the left side of the drive control arm. No action when trugger was squeezed. The dealer moved it to the right side of the arm and you could see the arm move when the trigger was squeezed. All's well.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

jayarr said:


> Fixed, in a few seconds. I had connected the spring to the left side of the drive control arm. No action when trugger was squeezed. The dealer moved it to the right side of the arm and you could see the arm move when the trigger was squeezed. All's well.


Glad it all worked out for you.

Now,,,,,,,,,, about the title of this thread. 

As you can guess, I have an issue with it. You must talk with my wife. Haha.


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

liftoff1967 said:


> Glad it all worked out for you.
> 
> Now,,,,,,,,,, about the title of this thread.
> 
> As you can guess, I have an issue with it. You must talk with my wife. Haha.


A poor choice of wording on my part. May all your flights prove successful.😂😂


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Whew! Glad it was an easy fix.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Was your Auger drive cross-connected as well ? 
LOL, it's always the simple fixes


----------



## jayarr (Sep 22, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> Was your Auger drive cross-connected as well ?
> LOL, it's always the simple fixes


No, the auger was good. I had the traction control spring on the left side of the actuating arm, so it never moved when the control was engaged. Wish I knew how to post pics here, would be easier to show.


----------

